# Pre Smoked turkey question for Thanksgiving



## rbranstner (Mar 10, 2010)

Edit 10/20/10 Its getting that time of year again and wanted to see if this was spark anyone's interest or someone might share some of their secrets. I am planning on smoking a bunch of turkey's for people at work this year before Thanksgiving. I'm going to brine and smoke to 170 then they will reheat to 165 in their oven. How many minutes per lb would you think they could plan for when reheating the bird same as you would cooking it from raw or would it be faster since it is already cooked? I'm sure they are going to want a rough estimate.


I have smoked several turkey's and chickens but I have never smoked them for other people ahead of time and then had them prepare it for their family later. Say I have a few guys that would like me to smoke a few turkeys for them so they can cook smoked turkey for Thanksgiving or what ever. Do I smoke them like I normally do and the bird will be totally cooked and they just heat it up? Sounds like they might get a dry bird if I cook it then it cools down and then they put it in the oven to heat it up again later. Or do I just cold smoke it/brine it just to give the bird flavor and then they will be doing all of the cooking on Thanksgiving day in their oven?
We had a smoked turkey at work a while back and they cooked it in the oven for a while but I don't know how long. I didn't see the directions to see if it was fully cooked or what. Just wondering what the normal process is. Thanks


----------



## fire it up (Mar 10, 2010)

For reheating you would just heat to 145 or so and it shouldn't dry out, only reheated a turkey one time and it was on the smoker, brought it up to 145 and it was still moist but if fully cooked cold serving is also an option though I guess most would want it reheated.
You could check with Ron, I know he has done birds many times for other folks and could probably give you some good reheating tips and advice.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 10, 2010)

Well I have been looking online and it looks like most of the smoked turkeys you buy are fully cooked its just to reheat them. I am guessing that is what most people must do. I wonder how it would turn out though if one were to brine it then cold smoke it and then fully cook in the oven? Anyone ever tried it?


----------



## ronp (Mar 10, 2010)

Just my opinion but I would take it above the 165' safe temp.

Also for reheating this from the Gov website:http://www.fsis.usda.gov/factsheets/...rkey/index.asp

*Reheating Your Turkey*

Cooked turkey may be eaten cold or reheated.

*In the Oven* 
Set the oven temperature no lower than 325 °F.
Reheat turkey to an internal temperature of 165 °F. Use a food thermometer to check the internal temperature.
To keep the turkey moist, add a little broth or water and cover.


----------



## jjwdiver (Mar 10, 2010)

I did 12 turkeys and gave them for Christmas to the neighbors...most reheated them later and said it was the best ever, yada, yada, MOIST, etc...

They did the reheat in the oven in a pan (to hold any drippings) and brought it up to 165 temp, or the pieces not hot they pulled them from the bird and Nuked them.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds good. Fully cooked looks like the way to go and they can reheat them later. I can handle that. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 10, 2010)

They should stay nice an moist during reheat since you are brining them. Good luck!


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 20, 2010)

Bump Bump


----------

